# Application of Tensor Bandages



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

I figured I would post a few important things to remember when applying a tensor bandage.  I spoke to a friend today whom sprained her ankle.  She phoned to complain about the discomfort with her tensor bandage.  It is very important to remember a few things about wrapping a tensor bandage as to not cause more harm then good.  Many people don't realise that it can cut off circulation.

The tensor bandage should be applied from below the injured area to above the injured area.  If wrapping and ankle or elbow, use a figure 8 type of wrap to get it good and secure and still allow for some movement.

The tensor bandage is too tight when: Swelling, numbness, tingling, discoloration, pain or the limb is cool to touch below the injury.  It needs to be loosened and re wrapped.

Good idea to raise the injury for about 5-10 minutes before placing the tensor on.  ALWAYS remove the tensor for sleeping.

Here is a pic of a figure 8 wrap on an ankle.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 27, 2005)

Lisa, how important is it to remove all puckers and wrinkles from the bandages?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

My understanding and from experience, you try and avoid the bumps and folds as much as possible.  Firstly, they are uncomfortable and secondly they can add extra pressue to the area that you are trying to support.

Remember, a good way to make sure circulation is not being cut off is by touching the fingers or the toes below the wrapping.  They should remain warm to touch.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 30, 2005)

I can honestly say I have never seen the term "tensor wrap."  Is this basically what an Ace bandage is?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> I can honestly say I have never seen the term "tensor wrap."  Is this basically what an Ace bandage is?



I had to google "Ace Bandage", but yes, same thing.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 30, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I had to google "Ace Bandage", but yes, same thing.



Perhaps a regional thing then...

In any case I would say one would definetely want to avoid creases and folds simply from what I know of taping (as in athletic trainers taping ankles and such) as they could be painful, first, and furthermore could indeed hinder the recovery process and one or two other things.


----------

